# some pics.



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a few pics of my cichlids and my BN also my tank...


----------



## tburdock (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful brichardi!


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you tburdock! i have three of them one male and two female, that is the male. all of my fish are still very young, but growin fast


----------

